# Adding sound to props



## 10-31Store.com (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes I know this has been talked about before but I want to know if there is a sound playback board that I can trigger with an AC output from a PLC. I am not too worried about price. I was just about to drop over 130 for one but it wasn't what I thought. So can you guys please let me know some good sound play back boards so I can add sound to my props. Thanks


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Joey,

What do you want to do? You don't need to spend $130.00 to have a prop play back a sound. Give us some idea of what you want to happen and you'll get lots of options.

And what's a PLC? I'm not familiar with that abbreviation.

Jeff


----------



## 10-31Store.com (Jul 25, 2011)

PLC is a programmable logic control. It allows me to set it up to say when a switch is triggered it will start a sequence of my choice. ex flash a light for a minute while whatever else is plugged in will run. 
I want it so that when my plc is triggered and sends the singal to the the output I can have it trigger a sound to playback.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

A plc is the industrial version most of the control boards most of us are used to. Usualy used to control industrial machinery. They are expandable to as channels as you want in both the amount of input triggers and output signals. Fully programable via pc. It is what i would use to build that ultimate prop, but they are expensive. 

As for a sound board. Any triggerable sound board can be used. I can't give names and websites for most of them. I use easy controllers like from monster guts and fright ideas becuase I need dummy proof controls for the people I have built props for.


----------



## 10-31Store.com (Jul 25, 2011)

I kind of need some names that I can use with my plcs


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Get one of these:

http://www.electronics123.com/s.nl/it.A/id.2841/.f?sc=8&category=2

or if you need a longer sound one of these:

http://www.electronics123.com/s.nl/it.A/id.3041/.f?sc=8&category=2

or if you want ultimate reliability and adaptability, one of these:

http://cowlacious.mybigcommerce.com/products/Cowlacious-Audio-Recorder{47}Player-Board.html

With the first two, wire a relay to the output of your PLC and the button contacts from the board to the other side of the relay. With the Cowlacious board, it can take any kind of trigger - contact close, voltage (various ones) etc.

The first two boards need extra work to remove the speaker and link in an amplifier to get better sound. The Cowlacious board has standard output for an amplifier.


----------



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

I think what everyone is missing here is that he wants to use AC to trigger a sound board (unless I've totally missed the question)... You will need to use the AC output from his PLC to drive the coil of a relay in order to provide a "dry contact closure" to activate the sound board. All (at least to my knowledge) sound boards for the haunt industry, need a dry contact closure (a closure that sources no voltage, like a switch) to activate them. If your PLC sends out an AC signal, you will need to use that to drive a relay coil and thereby provide a dry contact closure to activate the sound board. You will need to size the coil to the AC output, but the relay contacts can be very low with regards to current handling. HTH... Jeff


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

You can buy AC relays, use an AC to DC wallwart to power a DC relay or if using the Cowlacious board pick AC, DC (range of voltages), switch or PIR activation. There really is nothing better for a simple audio solution.


----------



## Thisaintmayberry (Aug 23, 2010)

If needed, here's an AC to dry contact relay I like from Jim Kadel at Hauntmasterproducts.com.


----------



## 10-31Store.com (Jul 25, 2011)

That is exactly what i needed. Thanks guys so much. Just one more question, I am looking at the hauntmaster one but does anyone know where I can buy the relay buy itself? Thanks so much


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Can't a PLC also provide an unpowered switch closure?


----------



## Jack Is Back (Jun 21, 2011)

JoeyOsoGood said:


> That is exactly what i needed. Thanks guys so much. Just one more question, I am looking at the hauntmaster one but does anyone know where I can buy the relay buy itself? Thanks so much


Here are some for a decent price:

http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/RLY-453/120-VAC-RELAY-DPDT-12-AMPS/1.html


----------

